# Westminster FAQ



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 3, 2006)

On January 1, my church began an afternoon lesson series called *Westminster FAQ,* essentially an exposition of the Westminster Shorter Catechism, which will, Lord willing, extend to 90 parts. The series will also be posted at Sermonaudio.com.
http://www.fpcr.org/fpdb/OOW/WestminsterFAQ.htm
This lesson begins a 90 part series covering the material of the Westminster Shorter Catechism as a 'Frequently Asked Questions' format.


----------

